# Seiko V Citizen Mechanicals



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Both these watches from Seiko and Citizen are workhorses at the affordable end.

I'm inclined to think the 7S26 looks a bit better built than the 8200, but not perhaps when it is the older 8200A.









They are both 21 jewel, and some may say they are as good as each other. I've been interested lately to read that the 8200 is well respected, and very tough. Is it!?

I'm very interested in comments on this comparison.


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

I've a 7S26 in my orange monster and 8200 in citizen dress watch ..... both keep very good time but the 8200 sweep second hand seems just a tad stickier than the seiko.

edit ... BUT nearly forgot about this ... the 8200 is also manual wind







a big plus


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Thought it was the *8203* which could be hand wound as well?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I have an examople of both and am happy with both......both seem more than acceptable.

Roger


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I have examples of both movements also and they both seem to work well. To be honest I don't think there's much to separate them in terms of performance & timekeeping. Both have their pros and cons - the 7s26 can't be wound via the crown but the winding rotor winds the watch whichever way it happens to be rotating, the 82** series can be wound via the crown (at least my examples of the movement can) but the rotor only winds the watch in one direction. Personally I like to have the option to be able to wind the watch via the crown. The 82** second hand can appear to move jerkily but this is due to the way the second hand is driven and doesn't indicate any problems with the watch. There was a website where someone stripped an Invicta sub-a-like down because of the jerky second hand and nothing was found to be wrong with the watch - in fact, if I remember rightly, the watchmaker found it to be a well designed, reliable and robust movement (I've no idea what the website address is unfortunately). Both movements have been in use for years now so I'm pretty sure that any problems would have been ironed out by now.


----------



## Bjorn (Jun 10, 2004)

My Invicta 8926 died after a year! I had auctioned it away and got a good price for it, but when I was going to pack it and send it away to the buyer I discovered that it had stopped (permanently).









Right now I'm contemplating wether I should do a photo documentary involving the bl--dy watch and a hammer or to have it fixed (probably hardly worth the money).

I haven't had any problems with my Seikos...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't own a Seiko with a 7S26 movement but my old Citizen 7 (Miyota 8200) ran for about 8 years day in, day out and never missed a beat.

I just stopped wearing it, I suppose it will benefit from a service after standing for 4 years.









No complaints from me.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Try this link for an interesting article Griff - great pictures too









http://www.timezone.com/library/workbench/...h/workbench0002


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Griff

For me, one is as good as the other, and both are very good. I have an 8200a version, which is my preferred of the two, in a watch similar the gold one in the sales( George /ESL)which has proved to be most reliable and consistant in timekeeping.

Preferred bacause it may be manually wound. The one direction rotor is no disadvantage at all.

Some of these watches are so cheep to buy, you wonder what the movement actually costs. Maybe a fiver. Now that is an horological ,engineering and comercial achievement.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> Try this link for an interesting article Griff - great pictures too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

